# Big' ens Pelt



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Big one is off the stretcher----here's some pic's------he has a small white tip tail too!!!-----measured his chest skinned carcass was 22 1/2''----------some other pelts for size difference*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

you gotta love those fence shots.........that is a stud!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A man among boys.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That critter must have been boss dog out in the woodlots.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I knew he was deep in the chest but done up it really shows, well done Skip.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Those pics sure show the size of him better !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

one big dog for sure, nice work Skip!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy smokes Skipper ! You're lucky you didn't run into him in the field....he'd have chewed your leg off and beat you with it.......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

he was a big one fur looks good all put up


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Now that is one big puppy ! Nice put up fur , hope you have plans to keep him and not let NAFA STEAL HIM .


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a big dog!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

That is a big beautiful coyote! I know the buyers like the blonde, but I love the full array of colors. Hope you keep him around, he's worth not to you than any fut buyer will ever give.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *The Big one is off the stretcher----here's some pic's------he has a small white tip tail too!!!-----measured his chest skinned carcass was 22 1/2''----------some other pelts for size difference*


C'mon Skip--get it right--that's the DogFathers pelt----not big ens!!! LOL


----------

